# Jean-Philippe Rameau / Discography



## DiscographyRameau (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello,

I'd like to introduce my (non-commercial) site, Jean-Philippe Rameau / Discography , about the discography of the famous French composer, Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764), to you.

You have to click on the previous link or type the URL address :
 http://farhad.efka.club.fr/rameau/index.htm

This site is built on a database and you can find all the records about a specific work or all the records a performer has made. There are now about 270 records and 550 performers.

The list of the records is presented in a decreasing chronological order. If you can see the cover of the record or the mention "Available", this (new or pre-owned) record is available and if the mention "Not available" appears, this record is out of print and not available. As it changes very fast in the record business, please contact me, if the mention "Available" is not uptodate.

In a next version of this site, there will be a discussion group for each Rameau work and you will be able to share information about the recordings of this work (add a new record, how to find a specific rare record, discuss which is the best performance ...).

Don't hesitate to have a look and to contact me ( [email protected] ) if you have any suggestion.

Best Regards


Olivier

Jean-Philippe Rameau / Discography



DiscographyRameau said:


> I'd like to introduce my (non-commercial) site, Jean-Philippe Rameau / Discography , about the discography of the famous French composer, Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764), to you.


The URL address of my site is now :
http://www.discographie-rameau.com


----------



## gluck (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Olivier,

You can also find some information about Rameau in English and French on the Goldberg website. 
Please follow the following link
http://www.goldbergweb.com/en/magazine/24938.php

best wishes

Gluck


----------

